# Introducing Future Herdsire



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

I'd like to introduce BMF Earl. He's actually related to heathersboers buck Pride(Earl is off of BMF Enterprise who is off of Pride's sire RRD Empire). This little guy was born in August and has an amazing pedigree-mostly Ryals but his grandsire is CEO1 Owens T75. He goes back to Remfire and Topbrass as well.


























He's a wild booger still, so these aren't the best 'set up' type shots. Here's one I got by accident today when he was being difficult.










So what do you guys think of him? :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

he can fly!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's nice! i like his width and rear end.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Heh, he definitely is wide enough for his age. I hope I like him as much as I do now as he grows up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice little buck....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...he's handsome and cute :wink: Look at that big boer butt!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice boy, I like him!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't know too much about boers, but that is one nice looking goat! Congrats :stars:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. We'll be breeding some does to him in the spring. I can't wait!


----------

